# Ladies, i need ur advice- clomid or IUI???



## emily1983 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi laides, i am so confused, need some advice.

So had 4 cycles of clomid.. 3 have made me ovulate, but nothing. My doc seems to think IUI is for us, but the ball is in our court.

I am worried it may be a bit 'full on' when we have only given clomid 3 chances. What are your thoughts?? Is there anything else i can have to work with clomid ( metformin is out of the question )

Thanks guys, i have a headache cos of all the confusion!!!

Em


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi Emily,
Did you have cycle scan tracking?  If you know for definate that you ovulated with more than one eggy and you don't have PCOS, then I would think it was probably time to move to IUI.  I had just 4 cycles of clomid.  Clomid is excellent for PCOS, but if there is a different problem, or unexplained problem, then you may consider moving on.    

You should do your treatment at your own pace, but I would avoid taking clomid for the sake of taking it and if the NHS will cover you for IUI, then all the better.  Also, I did hear that they can do clomid with IUI.

Good luck with whatever you decide, 
PoDdy


----------



## hopeandfaith (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi Emily

chlomid didnt work form me after 6 cycles and i have pcos, they do say you can only have 12 cycles of chlomid in a life time.

chlomid can also thin your linning which you dont get told about and can make your cm hostile, which is not good for the swimmers, if i was offered IUI after three cycles of chlomid i would have jumped at the chance hun.

chlomid seems to be harsh on the body, physically and emotionally as you probably know!

i did my last cycle of chlomid in may and i only ovulated with the hcg trigger shot they gave me, which is like the trigger shot they give you at the end of IUI, plus of course the other daily injections before the trigger.

my reason for saying the above is that i have just started IUI, i had my first daily injecion to help my follicles grow last night and i will be scanned every other day to be told when to give myself the trigger shot.

i know that i ovulate on the trigger from my last cycle of chlomid so i am praying IUI will work the same and give me the result i want.

so basically for me - after 6 rounds of chlomid and it not doing anything for me, to taking chlmoid and a trigger shot the same used in IUI, i would go for the IUI hun, but of course i am talking from personal experience and i know you know you have to make the decision, but plesae know that i really feel like my time has been wasted as if i didnt ov after 3 months why continue,

i was lucky enough to have the trigger down privately, and IUI followed the folowing months, so perfect timing.

are you doing this privately or are you on the IUI waiting list on NHS or not yet?

feel free to ask me anything, ill be glad to help out.

my biggest mistake was agreeing to see a basic gyny refered by my GP instead of going straight to a fertility specialist, maybe my time would not have been wasted, but no point in crying over spilt milk, i sometimes feel gps work in cohoots for other professionals if you get my drift.

speak soon hun and dont let it mess your head up xx


----------



## hopeandfaith (Jun 10, 2009)

forogt to say.............

chlomid and and the injections are in prinicple are given to get the same end result, ov, the only difference is once ov has taken place they just help push the swimmers along and put them where they need to be,

so to me its just a little helping hand, not full on but more proactive hunny xx


----------



## clomid user (Dec 14, 2008)

Hi i just want to say i agree with hopeandfaith...i had 4 months of clomid and 4 months of letrozole and am now moveing on to iui with gonal-f injections...ive been with my gyne for 3 years now and have not got any wear...so now im being refured to a fertility specialist and i just feel like ive wasted all that time and really i did ask to go straight to ivf cos i dont want to waste another 5 months...its up to you but i no i would of jumped at the chance...good luck


----------



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

hey there,

just wanted to jump in and say, that after doing my first iui i felt so much better than just being handed clomid and basically 'going it alone' in my case (from gyno at hospital)

with the iui i was given clomid to make me ovulate (as thats what made me ovulate b4 but no bfps) and had that with the iui i think it's been really good as ive known what was happening all the way though i really like my new cons, she gave me lots of scans and i feel we are more of a team to me my my bfp (hopefully) and the actual iui isnt really that bad, i feel so much better since being at the clinic as they are much more understanding and pataint with you - i was given a 20% chance of it working but then the way i see it im allowed 3 goes which makes it upto 60% in my book x

good luck in whatever you decide to do i was so scared of going onto the next stage of my tx but it's not all bad.
caz xx


----------



## hopeandfaith (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi caz

glad you are feeling better about everything hunny

i go in for my IUI basting tomorrow i cant tell you how i feel its like a nervous anxious worried but happy feeling all rolled into one.

i was on chlomid for 6 cycles and nothing, even tho you are still on chlomid i did the injections first which my follies have responded well too took trigger last night and go in tomorrow so   hard!!

i hated the chlomid side effects for me were horrible and dont know how DH put up with me, no major sides witht he injections apart from headaches but thats not too bad.

so nervous to lay on that bed tomorrow with legs a cimbo - but its got to be done  

i see you are testing tomorrow how do you feel hun?

do let me know how you get on xxx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey *Emily*.. 

I agree with everything everyone above has said, except that I am in a slightly different position maybe..

I was given Clomid even though I ov on my own. I was given it to help regulate me, improve the quality of my eggs and also to improve my chances of all round success - I had a great Progesterone reading of 108 which the cons told me meant that I had released more than one eggie  so the Clomid is definutely a benefit to me. Yet I'm on my 6th round and no BFP as yet. It's a God awful drug some days, while other days are bearable or even se free.. but now I have IVF looming, the thought has crossed my mind as to whether or not I want to go for that quite yet.

It maybe different for you where you live, but here in Wales [and a number of English counties] we only get one 'free go' on the NHS -it's approx. £7,000 to go private [that's with scans, drugs .. the whole lot] So my predicament is this: if I have IVF now and it doesn't work, that may have been our only chance as I am 38 in 5 years.. 38 is the cut off age and it may take that long for us to save the money. One of us could lose out jobs etc etc.. so many things to consider! Plus I have read so many stories of women on their 9th, 10th, 11th, 12th rounds of Clomid, all ready to give up and move on, when suddenly it works for them and they get their BFP 

On the other hand.. I also think 'Why wait?' If IVF/IUI whatever is on the table and we can go for that, why wait any longer? It's a more clear cut opportunity to get what we most desire, the Clomid is horrible, the waiting is a killer.. so why wait and drag ourselves through more Clomid nightmares that may not help us at the end of the day?! If IVF/IUI etc doesn't work, there is always the chance I could go back to the Clomid a few months after, maybe.

It's a tough call. Right now, for me personally, I think I would like to go for another 2/3 rounds of Clomid as opposed to the IVF.. but then I understand that it's out of fear that the IVF may not work and the fact that the thought petrifies me to be honest. I think if I were 10 years younger, I would more than likely continue the Clomid or maybe Letrozole or Tamoxifen [depending on the circs etc] and wait before I took a chance on the more intense procedures..

I am sort of in your shoes right now, babe.. except that age is a much bigger factor for me and DH, so as it stands I may not be left with much of a choice after all. Do whatever your gut tells you to, it's usually the best thing to listen to 

Good luck to you for tomorrow, *hopeandfaith*! 

*CU.. Caz.. Poddy*..


----------

